# tower shoot



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got invited by my friend Tom (Peerless) to go on a tower shoot last saturday. ive never done it before and wasnt sure what was instore. man Im glad i did it. it was the most fun ive had in a long, long time. it was at a private club and what you do is go into this field (actually 2 fields several hundred yards long and wide, side by side) theres a 40' tower in the middle. there are 10 stations spread out 360 deg. they release 20 birds from the tower 1 or 2 at a time and you shoot at those that fly by, if they fly by. we had a station that we didnt even get a shot (remember it was that high wind day). after those 20 birds are released, a bell rings and you rotate to the next station, then another bell rings and you can load 3 shells and they start releasing birds again. you do that until you shoot all 10 stations. i gotta tell you some stations were slow and some were almost non stop. id shoot my 3 shells and there'd be another bird on the way. i was jamming shells into the old mossberg like a madman.lol.. it was last saturday and it was a clear and very windy day. those pheasants shot straight up and flew very fast. after all birds were released, we were teamed up with a guide and his dog (katie) and hunted down the strays. out of the 20 hunters we killed 125 birds. i will say that the team now known at "2 toms" sent 17/19 birds to the bird cleaners that sunny day. not too bad for a few amatures.lol. i shot 90 times that day. ended up taking home a bloody thumb, 6 pheasants (all birds divided equally between all shooters) and a day ill never forget.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like a really good time, I have never taken part in an event like this but I have heard of them and think they put them on at Elkhorn. I believe it came from England but I could be wrong.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats what i was told saturday. "its a gentlemens sport" made me ask why the hell i was doing it then.lol.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> thats what i was told saturday. "its a gentlemens sport" made me ask why the hell i was doing it then.lol.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You said it,,,,not me! But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I have to agree.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> You said it,,,,not me! But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I have to agree.


LOL, I never said I was a gentleman, prefer not to be, but damn was this fun!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

We did Elkhorn last fall and it was a good time. Sporting clays in the late morning then the tower after lunch and finally walked the fields with a guide and dog. Elkhorn's folk are great to be around.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad you used the word 'shooters' in this thread and not hunters........also don't know how anyone could call it 'sport'..........just my opinion.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

birdhunt said:


> I'm glad you used the word 'shooters' in this thread and not hunters........also don't know how anyone could call it 'sport'..........just my opinion.


your opinion is noted. i wont pretend it was something it was not. we did however hunt down the birds that were missed with a guide and his dog. she was a great dog too., so we actually did become hunters after we were shooters.. i went into this knowing fully what was in store. pay to shoot at live birds. if its not for you thats great, i happen to of loved it and plan on doing it again.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never heard of it, but it sounds like a live skeet shoot, lol. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like you have enough feathers to tie several hundred dozen PT nymphs.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

birdhunt said:


> I'm glad you used the word 'shooters' in this thread and not hunters........also don't know how anyone could call it 'sport'..........just my opinion.


This is a gentleman's shooting "sport" that has been taking place in England for centuries. It's as old as sport hunting, sport shooting, and sport dog training. All the traditions of upland bird hunting and shooting originates with these Limeys. I know it doesn't seem to "sporting," and remember it is brought to us by the same knuckleheads that chase a fox on horseback with 25 hounds and call that a "hunt".


----------

